# Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus (Cape Coral Snake)



## Najakeeper (Sep 12, 2012)

I love these small African elapids, very colorful and much less dangerous than true Najas of the same region. I recently picked up a 2011 male up at the Hamm show in Germany, here he is:













These also try to hood like cobras but their hood is narrow and you have to startle them to get them to hood as they are placid, curious snakes that are not easily scared of humans in captivity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeous snake!


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 13, 2012)

Stunning :wink:


----------



## Jessie (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful coloring!


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is a quick feeding video... Feeding is very quick business with most elapids anyway, they want those fangs fully operational at all times  .

[YOUTUBE]RBIPshjaJMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 19, 2012)

Before today's feeding:







This guy still thinks he is a cobra .


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 28, 2012)

I just fed the snakes by the way, the Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus was very hungry. He just shed yesterday and it was obvious he wanted the mouse, he was rattling his tail like an expert rattlesnake, very funny to watch. I took a couple pictures for you guys:



















He is sexy this one

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 16, 2012)

I switched to gas heating from electric and there was some temperature fluctuation. He might have taken this as a season change or something so he went of feed for a while. The best way to get these guys started is to give food with chicken scent on it so I gave him a chick leg. Here is the result:

[YOUTUBE]PCix3ckYp7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 21, 2012)

Najakeeper said:


> I switched to gas heating from electric and there was some temperature fluctuation. He might have taken this as a season change or something so he went of feed for a while. The best way to get these guys started is to give food with chicken scent on it so I gave him a chick leg. Here is the result:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PCix3ckYp7o[/YOUTUBE]


Here is a snake, who would order Chicken Nuggets if I ever took my collection to McDonald's:













He only accepts chicken these days...


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 12, 2012)

Today was a good day... I've managed to find a girlfriend to my Cape Coral Cobra very close to where I live and she is a very pretty redhead .

Here she is:







[sub]*Disclaimer: As a snake bite survivor, I do not advocate free handling of front fanged venomous snakes. *DO NOT* try this at home.[/sub]


----------



## Ivymike1973 (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations on finding him a girlfriend. 
These guys are one of my all time favorite snakes. 
I will have one some day when I move to a less populated area.


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ivymike1973 said:


> Congratulations on finding him a girlfriend.
> These guys are one of my all time favorite snakes.
> I will have one some day when I move to a less populated area.


I surely recommend them. They stay on the small side, venom is strong but the yield is low, they are easy to deal with but they do have attitude . My male keeps hooding and striking (close mouth) like a little Naja.


----------



## jdl (Dec 24, 2012)

This is one of my favorite cobras.  Someday I will have a pair.  Beautiful pics.


----------



## JZC (Dec 24, 2012)

what type of bite did you survive, if you don't mind my asking? Do these guys have potent venom? Very pretty, btw.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 25, 2012)

jdl said:


> This is one of my favorite cobras.  Someday I will have a pair.  Beautiful pics.


Thanks.

Their common name is "cobra" but they are not true cobras. I would call them cobra wannabes .

---------- Post added 12-25-2012 at 10:10 AM ----------




JZCtarantulafan said:


> what type of bite did you survive, if you don't mind my asking? Do these guys have potent venom? Very pretty, btw.


_Montivipera xanthina_, the Ottoman Viper, it was a yearling male. Very nasty effects, not fun!

Aspidelaps have potent "_Naja pallida_" like venom but they do not have a lot of it. It would still be a nasty bite with cytotoxic effects I would imagine.


----------



## Redneck101 (Dec 25, 2012)

Man, you are making me wish i still had my pair.. haha


----------

